# DVC OGS on RCI



## Cyberc (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Tuggers

My family and I (5 pax) would like to visit AKV. I know that we can setup a OGS and hopefully get a match. But on the RCI webpage it is stated that the room only fit 2, 8 and 12 pax. I know that AKV have 1BR that do fit 5, but they also have the value 1br rooms that only fit 4.

Would my best option be to start an OGS for a 2BR that fit 8pax or is the 1BR enough?




regards Michal


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 1, 2015)

Personally, I would do an OGS for an AKV 2 Bedroom only, without listing any other acceptable options.  My reasoning is that five people will be much more comfortable in a two bedroom (everyone has a real bed) and also with two bathrooms.  That is the exchange I would really want, so that's what I'd request.

Recently it seems that DVC has been releasing almost exclusively 1 BRs.  At least that's all that's been showing up on the Sightings board.  But that could be because the few 2 BRs are snatched up by OGS searches.  You'll never know unless you try.

As an option, I might do a second OGS for an AKV 1 BR as a backup.  Or...you could search for the 2 BR and if you see sightings hitting for your time period and haven't gotten a match, you can always change your search to a 1 BR without losing your place in the queue.


----------



## Merbears (Jun 1, 2015)

Rci doesn't acknowledge that there are DVc units that sleep 5. Remember u get the second bathroom at kidani 1 bedroom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 1, 2015)

It's been a while since we've done Disney/DVC (so perhaps things have changed), but we ALWAYS set up our ongoing searches for 2BR units, and had almost perfect success in getting them.  Plus, I think every AKV we've ever exchanged into were Savanna Views.  (I think we might have got one that wasn't, but if we did, we released it.)  I think we had somewhere around 20 total exchanges into 2BR DVC units (and one 3BR, which we weren't able to use!).

Long-term ongoing searches are the key.  Almost nothing shows up "in the wild".

Enjoy!  AKV is awesome.


----------



## cory30 (Jun 1, 2015)

Based upon a combination of member sightings and my own personal experience I wouldn't get my hopes up to match a 2 bdrm at AKL. It is my belief that (and this is my own opinion) 2 bdrms are not currently being deposited into RCI. Again, just my personal opinion and based solely on the lack of reported matches and my own personal experience with several long term OGS's. I have had a request for any DVC two bedroom in place for more than two years. I used to get matches to this search fairly frequently. My second to last last match was a two bedroom at Aulani for Thanksgiving week last year (I am still crying that I was unable to make that one work). Shortly after, I matched a 2 bdrm at SSR for early January but have not had a hit since. 

If it were me I would set my search up for a 1 bdrm with as wide a date range as possible as even a 1 bdrm at a resort other than SSR is no longer a sure thing. 

Having said all of that, the current pattern could change tomorrow and open up some additional options.

In regards to the sleep 5, every AKL exchange that I have ever seen with the exception of one has been at Kidani which is designed for 5 (extra sleeper chair and 2nd bathroom). The unit that we received at Jambo was very odd as it was for Christmas week and was checking in on a Thursday - something I had not seen before or since. The savannah and standard units at this resort will allow 5 per DVC guidelines although they will not provide bedding for the 5th person. It is my understanding that value and concierge rooms are never deposited into RCI although again I don't know that for definitive fact.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 1, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> (so perhaps things have changed)



Yes, things have changed. I don't think we've had a confirmed 2BR sighting since November---and if we have, there has been at most one.

OP: Value rooms are very unlikely to be deposited, because they are very popular internally with Members.  I would not worry about that.  I would worry a little about Jambo vs. Kidani, as the latter are larger and have two bathrooms rather than one. Folks have gotten both in the past, and I would definitely want the 2 bath version.  Unfortunately, I don't know of a way to tell the difference between the two until your reservation is transferred to DVC, at which point the exchange fee is non-refundable. 

Finally, this is probably a tough exchange given the new deposit pattern.  Easier than some, but still very hard.


----------



## elaine (Jun 1, 2015)

I set up searches for 4 persons, then call DVC when confirmed and add the 5th person. I have done this 3X, no issues. I believe that someone said that DVc does not deposit the values into RCI--maybe someone could confirm. If you got a match, you could call RCI to get the street address. All the values are at Jambo, and I think most AKV-RCI is at Kidani, so if it was a Kidani address, you would know that it was not a value. you can always cancel within 24 hrs, if in doubt.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 2, 2015)

Another factor to consider.  When we go to Disney (or just about anywhere), our family of 5 strongly prefers a 2BR.  We would rather stay in a 2BR at one of the other highly rated Orlando resorts (there are probably 20 I would put in that category) over a 1BR at DVC property.  There's just so much to say for the space, privacy, having enough beds, etc.

Even when you compare 2BR to 2BR, many other resorts are superior to DVC.  The onsite perks balance things out (and to many -- me included -- make DVC slightly better).

But there are a ton of great "fall back" plans for Orlando.  There are tons of great timeshares.  There are very affordable rental homes.  There are tons of hotels.  That's why whenever we plan an Orlando trip, we shoot for the stars and request exactly what we want.  Often it'll go through.  But there are tons of backup plans that are almost as good.

I understand that things may have changed for DVC in RCI, but it's still worth a shot.

UPDATE: Reading through an extensive thread in the Sightings forum from January, it does look very likely that 2BR DVC units in RCI have become exceedingly rare, even with a very long-term OGS.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi tuggers

Thanks for your posts. 

My travel window is july 2017 so that is approx 2 years from now. So I would have enough time to wait given the fact that a long term ogs might(hopefully) do the trick. 

I think I'll go for a 2br minimum and see where that brings me. 

Is there any way of seeing if a match is savanna view or not? - prior to confirming?

Regards


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 4, 2015)

You used to be able to see the room number (which indicates the view), but I don't believe they show the room number online now.  You can call to get it, though.  Savanna views will have "SAV" in them.  There's a list here on TUG somewhere.


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 4, 2015)

Michael, do you mean call disney after you confirm? Or can RCI reps see it?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 5, 2015)

Call RCI for the room#/type.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 10, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> Michael, do you mean call disney after you confirm? Or can RCI reps see it?


Your confirmation letter from DVC will have the DVC MS phone number.  You can call them with any requests/questions you might have.


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 10, 2015)

bnoble said:


> Yes, things have changed. I don't think we've had a confirmed 2BR sighting since November---and if we have, there has been at most one.
> 
> OP: Value rooms are very unlikely to be deposited, because they are very popular internally with Members.  I would not worry about that.  I would worry a little about Jambo vs. Kidani, as the latter are larger and have two bathrooms rather than one. Folks have gotten both in the past, and I would definitely want the 2 bath version.  Unfortunately, I don't know of a way to tell the difference between the two until your reservation is transferred to DVC, at which point the exchange fee is non-refundable.
> 
> Finally, this is probably a tough exchange given the new deposit pattern.  Easier than some, but still very hard.



Just to add: you can tell kidani vs jambo house on the exchange as they have different addresses and the rci exchange will list the resort address.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jul 8, 2015)

So...I decided to call DVC and ask if the depositing pattern had really changed! I thought, "what the heck!" I spoke to a very nice cast member who told me that she really didn't have that information but what she did tell me gave me a glimmer of hope!!  

She said, "They may not be depositing as many units into RCI, but I can tell you that I just recently matched a few 2 bdrms!" I asked if they were all SSR. She replied, "No.  They were actually AKV!" :whoopie:

She did go on to say that mostly 1 bdrms seem to be deposited and more SSR than anything else.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jul 24, 2015)

UPDATE FROM LAST CALL!...

Called again because I had a couple of questions. I spoke with a very nice RCI rep who told me that she had been with them for 5 years and that Disney has been depositing plenty of units but there are so many people that have OGS's that they are hogging the inventory!! She said people put in several OGS for anything in an entire year.  When they get matched they are calling family and friends to let them know, "Hey, I got this...are you interested?"  She used the words "abusing the system but they can't stop it!"  She also told me they were trying to figure out some way to control this problem. We might see some changes next year like having to pay exchange fee for every OGS or the 1 in 3 rule (you can only book a certain resort every other or every 3 years...maybe something along those lines?) Anyway, it was an interesting conversation!


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 24, 2015)

PinkTink63 said:


> UPDATE FROM LAST CALL!...
> 
> Called again because I had a couple of questions. I spoke with a very nice RCI rep who told me that she had been with them for 5 years and that Disney has been depositing plenty of units but there are so many people that have OGS's that they are hogging the inventory!! She said people put in several OGS for anything in an entire year.  When they get matched they are calling family and friends to let them know, "Hey, I got this...are you interested?"  She used the words "abusing the system but they can't stop it!"  She also told me they were trying to figure out some way to control this problem. We might see some changes next year like having to pay exchange fee for every OGS or the 1 in 3 rule (you can only book a certain resort every other or every 3 years...maybe something along those lines?)onder: Anyway, it was an interesting conversation!


IMHO, I don't think this is the case. My searches are 3+ years old. I know they work because I adjust them once in a while to test.

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jul 24, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> IMHO, I don't think this is the case. My searches are 3+ years old. I know they work because I adjust them once in a while to test.
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk



Interesting?!


----------



## brigechols (Jul 24, 2015)

PinkTink63 said:


> So...I decided to call DVC and ask if the depositing pattern had really changed! I thought, "what the heck!" I spoke to a very nice cast member who told me that she really didn't have that information but what she did tell me gave me a glimmer of hope!!
> 
> She said, "They may not be depositing as many units into RCI, but I can tell you that I just recently matched a few 2 bdrms!" I asked if they were all SSR. She replied, "No.  They were actually AKV!" :whoopie:
> 
> She did go on to say that mostly 1 bdrms seem to be deposited and more SSR than anything else.



Really?! We have not had a Tugger report a 2 BR match in quite some time. I have had an OGS for a 2Abr Spring Break 2016 week for about 15 months. Booked Bonnet Creek but kept the search going.  Who knows, the deposit pattern may change sooner rather than later.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 24, 2015)

I have an anecdotal 2 bed story for you. Just got back from Old Key West where we had a 1 bed exchange on ground floor. We checked into the room at night and found a live snake in the living room. It was young - the kind I would have found cute on the outside but was very upsetting since all I could think about was possible snake family members also lurking about. My 8yo was afraid to move anywhere inside the villa. Called the front desk and asked for a snake-free higher room and moved to a 2 bedroom since no 1 beds were left. What was interesting is it seemed like they had many 2 bed villas available and asked if we had any preferences on where it's located. I said it didn't matter and just picked the one 2 floors above our room. But it got me kind of wondering. Why do they have extra 2 bedrooms for the entire week? Enough that they had options for me? also I'm RCI Platinum and one perk is the resort is suppose to offer a bigger villa if available. It's NEVER been offered in any of my RCI trips except this one and only because of the snake. Why wasn't it offered? I'm going to assume it was considered separate inventory- maybe reserved for members. I'm not complaining - I still love Disney snakes and all. and I did appreciate them moving my daughter and I upstairs...but I just wanted to share. The 2 beds might be dwindling as people suspect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

> also I'm RCI Platinum and one perk is the resort is suppose to offer a bigger villa if available. It's NEVER been offered in any of my RCI trips except this one and only because of the snake. Why wasn't it offered?



This is not correct.  If Disney deposited a 2 bedroom into RCI, then RCI would give you the upgrade, not Disney.  Disney doesn't know you are RCI Platinum, nor would it mean anything to them. 

I did get an upgrade once, and it was Old Key West.  It was just two of us, so really not necessary, but RCI did it, not Disney.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 24, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> I have an anecdotal 2 bed story for you. Just got back from Old Key West where we had a 1 bed exchange on ground floor. We checked into the room at night and found a live snake in the living room. It was young - the kind I would have found cute on the outside but was very upsetting since all I could think about was possible snake family members also lurking about. My 8yo was afraid to move anywhere inside the villa. Called the front desk and asked for a snake-free higher room and moved to a 2 bedroom since no 1 beds were left. What was interesting is it seemed like they had many 2 bed villas available and asked if we had any preferences on where it's located. I said it didn't matter and just picked the one 2 floors above our room. But it got me kind of wondering. Why do they have extra 2 bedrooms for the entire week? Enough that they had options for me? also I'm RCI Platinum and one perk is the resort is suppose to offer a bigger villa if available. It's NEVER been offered in any of my RCI trips except this one and only because of the snake. Why wasn't it offered? I'm going to assume it was considered separate inventory- maybe reserved for members. I'm not complaining - I still love Disney snakes and all. and I did appreciate them moving my daughter and I upstairs...but I just wanted to share. The 2 beds might be dwindling as people suspect.



 VERY interesting!  I had wondered if DVC would ever honor the 2 bedroom upgrade, but never experimented (we've only stayed in two 2 bedrooms).


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 24, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is not correct.  If Disney deposited a 2 bedroom into RCI, then RCI would give you the upgrade, not Disney.  Disney doesn't know you are RCI Platinum, nor would it mean anything to them.
> 
> I did get an upgrade once, and it was Old Key West.  It was just two of us, so really not necessary, but RCI did it, not Disney.



So it's based on last minute deposits in RCI (within 2 weeks, I think it said?), not what the resort has open 2 weeks before?  I never knew that.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 24, 2015)

I know I got the upgrade because of the snake incident rather than Platinum status which seems to give me nothing but Restaurant.com certificates. I thought resorts might have last minute ability to offer upgrade and remember a platinum member saying they mentioned at a resort check in. But I guess the point I was trying to make was they seem to have multiple 2 bedrooms available for my choosing and they were empty rather than deposited in RCI. Maybe saved for emergencies? Maybe for cash reservations? Maybe no show DVC members? I don't know but it just makes me think the 2 bed DVC RCI supply is dwindling.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2015)

> I don't know but it just makes me think the 2 bed DVC RCI supply is dwindling.



DVC members tend to book the studios with their points to stay cheapest, which is why you rarely see studios in RCI.   

Also, it's pretty apparent to me that Disney stopped depositing because owners are not exchanging through RCI.  And why would they?  RCI doesn't offer the resorts II always did.  Marriott, Starwood, and Hyatt come from II, not RCI. 

RCI has Wyndham and Hilton, but Disney has resorts in Orlando (Hilton) and Oahu now, so what do owners need with Hilton, unless they want to go to Vegas or NYC. 

DVC owners should rent their points and never deposit to RCI.  Take the profit and rent resorts from owners.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 25, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> IMHO, I don't think this is the case. My searches are 3+ years old. I know they work because I adjust them once in a while to test.


Exactly.  There's lots of evidence that larger units simply aren't being deposited in any appreciable numbers.

I wouldn't put too much stock in anything a front-line phone rep tells you.  Their job is to close transactions, and they will tell you what they need to tell you to get you off the phone quickly.

Also, they often know less about how the system really works than you'd think.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 25, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> I have an anecdotal 2 bed story for you. Just got back from Old Key West where we had a 1 bed exchange on ground floor. We checked into the room at night and found a live snake in the living room. It was young - the kind I would have found cute on the outside but was very upsetting since all I could think about was possible snake family members also lurking about. .



This happened at the Contemporary resort about 5 years ago, except the snake was laying up on top of the curtain valance (wooden type of ledge) and it had some eggs up there, too!  I read about it on the Dis Boards.  They even posted pictures of it.  I guess the Disney guest happened to notice the "movement" up there.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 25, 2015)

Yikes! i have an upcoming reservation at a Florida resort and have already put in request for higher floor. Snakes don't use elevators, right?  Last summer I pushed a bush aside at home in MI and a ton of baby snakes came swarming out. It was a LOT. 10, 20, 1000...I don't know because I ran away. The Disney snake handler assured me that they are usually solitary but I kept seeing that nest of snakes I stumbled upon.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 25, 2015)

When we walked into our 2 bedroom at Boardwalk for the first time a few years ago, the bellhop had to kill a big roach in the bathroom!


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jul 26, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Also, it's pretty apparent to me that Disney stopped depositing because owners are not exchanging through RCI.  And why would they?  RCI doesn't offer the resorts II always did.  Marriott, Starwood, and Hyatt come from II, not RCI.



That was my feeling also and I told her so!!  She assured me that Disney has deposited plenty!! She said that there are so many people with several OGS's constantly and they are grabbing up all the inventory so almost nothing goes to available inventory!  I don't know!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 26, 2015)

The CM you talked to doesn't know what she was talking about.  I've found that front line customer service at Disney (far more than most other companies) will just make stuff up if they don't know the answer, or if they (incorrectly) think they know the answer.

I have a hilarious (in retrospect) story about trying to find the grills at Wilderness Lodge.  I talked to about half a dozen different CMs and every single one told me they didn't have grills.  Most told me different REASONS why they didn't have grills.  Some told me how to get to the grills at another resort.  Finally, while I was waiting for one cast member (from another country, who thought I was looking for a guest called "Grills, Charcoal") to get a manager, I googled it on my phone and found out that the grills were in a secluded location on the beach behind the boat rental place.  I went there, and sure enough there they were.

If there were 2BR units going to OGS, you would find some reported here and you would find some on eBay.  They aren't anymore.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 26, 2015)

I set up an ongoing search in January. So far one match and it was for a 1 br at Saratoga springs.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2015)

> I don't know!!


You do know, because you see the evidence.  I'm not sure there has been a *single* report of a 2BR match since the November '14 deposit pattern change. And if you look at the habitual RCI DVC renters on Ebay, they have the same stuff we are seeing. If there are two groups out there who know what they are doing to maximize the chances of getting a successful exchange match, it's TUGgers and the people who build businesses around it. If we aren't getting them, no one is, because we're always at the front of the line, no matter how long it is.

(And, it's likely that the intersection of those two groups is not empty...)

However, you want it to not be true, because you want that 2BR. So, anytime some rumor pops up that maybe, just maybe, the evidence is wrong, you want to believe it. You can if you like, but have a backup plan in place.

There is some evidence that resorts other than SSR are depositing 1BRs.  I was at OKW this past April for Easter week.  I've got a last-minute confirmation into VWL for early August. So, if you really don't want SSR, it's possible to get something else---hard, but possible. Again, have a backup plan if you are not flexible on dates.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 26, 2015)

With the last minute stuff we've been seeing coming through, any thoughts on last minute 1 bedrooms for Nov?  I'm ok letting my OGS ride, but I just realized FP+ reservations open up for me Aug 31 (I'm looking for 10/31-11/13).  If I remember right, I have to buy all my tickets for that?  That's the only thing I can't cancel once I buy.  I guess I could hold them till 2016, but not thrilled with that idea. :annoyed:


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2015)

Remember that searches do not match inside 30 days.

I would not buy tickets and make FP+ unless I knew I was going to go, DVC or not. That said, it's still possible to get decent FP+ reservations fairly late in the game.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 26, 2015)

bnoble said:


> Remember that searches do not match inside 30 days.



Is this a new policy?  I've had multiple matches over the years, most recent was last summer though.  These are all OGS set up in advance of the window.


----------



## shopgirl (Jul 26, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Also, it's pretty apparent to me that Disney stopped depositing because owners are not exchanging through RCI.  And why would they?  RCI doesn't offer the resorts II always did.  Marriott, Starwood, and Hyatt come from II, not RCI.



True; DVC owner here and we used to like the occasional variety of exchanging some of our points for an II resort, knowing that the experience would be comparable. Most of what is available now in RCI is _not_ what I would consider the same par as DVC, therefore we haven't exchanged since the switch.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> Is this a new policy?  I've had multiple matches over the years, most recent was last summer though.  These are all OGS set up in advance of the window.



You used to be able to set them up so that they could match inside the "last minute" window, but that option seems to no longer exist---even if you call.


----------

